# Did Freud actualy ever cure anybody?



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been looking a bit at Freud's ideas and there is no questioning he had a great deal of insight about the human mind but I cant find any record anywhere of him actually curing or even helping anybody. I also find it very hard to find testimonials from people who say that Freudian psychoanlysis has cured them of anything. Did he ever cure anybody and does his form of analysis ever work?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Freud's theories have been discredited - but I believe what is referred to when one says "Freudian Analysis" is the form of analysis that has stemmed from Freud's work - not specific focus on dreams, or latent sexual content of thoughts etc...

I know that the part of Freudian theories that has helped me is *understanding* the reason that I am the way I am. Our past shapes us and it is important to see the real problems behind the symptoms of DP, etc.

It is difficult to do case study's on Freudian-type theories - it's not like you can quite monitor it like a medication, etc.

I won't say Freudian philosophy has cured me, but I feel much better do to this type of psychoanalysis.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

im with you mr. matt. i think psychanalytical insights are very very important, especially when it comes to discovering conflicts within the ego. i would even say that it is one of the only ways one can come to understand and resolve the suffering. it almost sucks because people who suffer from all the fear and feelings of alienation and estrangement are going to have to learn to grow and develop. by that i mean we have to learn to resolve the conflicts. we cant sit around and allow our self to rot. life is too beautiful. finding a drug that can help you relax can be very helpful when resolving these "inner conflicts". freud helped start a revolution, his works are greatly appreciated in my world. also i found the ideas that krishnamutri helped spread to be very helpful as well. those are only two great thinkers. i dont mean to discredit anyone cause there are a lot of great thinkers. these two, from what i have discovered, are my "favorite". and i dont even know a lot cause there is a lot out there. i wish everyone well and only hope to point someone in the right direction. good luck.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok this is old..but I just saw a study somewhere on the internet that said it proved the hysteria theory of freud. Also, I find when I read his theories, I see huge connections to my thoughts and life. And he did claim to cure some people such as Anna O.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

babybowrain said:


> Ok this is old..but I just saw a study somewhere on the internet that said it proved the hysteria theory of freud. Also, I find when I read his theories, I see huge connections to my thoughts and life. And he did claim to cure some people such as Anna O.


It's a bit scary I made this thread over five years ago lol. But what I learned about this area since then is that the original psychoanalysts were the pioneers in this area and contributed a huge amount to psychological understanding but their work was just the beginning, Freud himself said that he regarded his work as just the start, and subsequently people have built on and disregarded a lot of his theory, thats not to say it is useless rather things have progressed, for example the psychologists like Piaget and Mahler observed the development of tens of thousands of children to create a better understanding of childhood development which has led to a less sterile more human approach.

The main issue was that the actual technique of psychoanalysis didn't work very well, people would talk and talk but often wouldn't improve which led to the development of a lot of different approaches such as biochemical, CBT more humanistic approach where the emphasis is more on the relationship between the therapist and client and about emotions rather than analysis, which is more or less where we are today.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol sorry, I didn't check the date, I was just browsing the section. To be honest I don't trust psychologists or humanists much..they're message seems to be that if you are mentally ill, you are somehow not doing good enough for society...and then they take your money!


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Woah, this is quite old.

Nonetheless:

I actually just started my first Psychology class on campus, and coincidentally Freud is one of the men we're learning about.

As of right now, we really haven't gotten too in-depth with Freud's work, but I know modern Psych' has a lot to credit to his work. I wouldn't necessarily use the word "cure" it just seems too vague to me, but I would definitely use the word "helped"


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Freud's THE man, I got a book that he wrote or someone wrote with him or whatever..but it's all about Freud.
He is THE best when it comes to mental stuff. Almost everything is related to his work. Without him it'd be like in the old days. If there's something wrong with your mental self you just go and die.
Freud ftw.


----------

